# Heavy truck guys



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey I've been around medium/heavy trucks all my adult life. I found a real "project" I'm thinking about taking on.

Most of you probably wouldnt touch with a 10' pole, but this is an ideal hay truck in MY area.

1. Tell me what you think (yes, maybe, walk, run, or run while shooting backwards over your shoulder like with MXM tractors, etc)

2. If yes or maybe, WHAT DO YOU SEE AS FINAL INVESTMENT COST? assuming I install 24' dumping flatbed and make it road worthy?

Thanks

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5479543544.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Right off the get go I'd pass as I hate Dayton rims.

Just what engine does it have? Which transmission?

For a little more you can find one that all ready runs I'm sure.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What makes you like it? The pto?

For that kind of money you could buy a complete box truck, sell the box and buy your dump bed. And it wouldn't have a knock.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Like others have already said... Around here, you can buy a running truck for that price. Looked at a medium duty GMC just a few weeks ago.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Like others have already said... Around here, you can buy a running truck for that price. Looked at a medium duty GMC just a few weeks ago.

Gary"

Should have mentioned seller will let it go $4,000.

So can you show me all the trucks with

*running *

*diesel*

*automatic *

*2 speed rear*

*air lift axle*

*44,000 GVWR *

*PTO *

for $5,000 in your area ?

I want to look at them.

Trucks like that in running condition around here ar 15-20K


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

But it has a knock. So its basically not running, or wont be soon... Whats engine work gunna run?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> But it has a knock. So its basically not running, or wont be soon... Whats engine work gunna run?


I was hoping for a 250HP 3126 donor motor for $4-5K and a used dumping platform for $4K

I'm sure it's going to need 2-3K more in misc BS so probably ~15k by the time I'm done.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> But it has a knock. So its basically not running, or wont be soon... Whats engine work gunna run?


It's gonna eat up most of $8k to fix the engine. Machining is gonna be a quite a cost since there will be line boring, grinding the crank.

I would pass as fast as I could. No way I'd sink that much money into a parts unit.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I can see buying the truck in question to fix if either you already owned a motor you could swap in or you had a truck with a bad tranny that you could use this one. Otherwise it's a parts truck and four grand still seems high.

Btw, if this post was a trick to show us the crappiest truck on Craigslist in hopes that we'd all start looking for cheap trucks for you that are better, then you, sir, are a genius


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I can see buying the truck in question to fix if either you already owned a motor you could swap in or you had a truck with a bad tranny that you could use this one. Otherwise it's a parts truck and four grand still seems high.
> Btw, if this post was a trick to show us the crappiest truck on Craigslist in hopes that we'd all start looking for cheap trucks for you that are better, then you, sir, are a genius


Lol yeah well it morphed into that when the bragging that a running truck like that could be found for $5,000.
I'm waiting to see them......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> It's gonna eat up most of $8k to fix the engine. Machining is gonna be a quite a cost since there will be line boring, grinding the crank.
> I would pass as fast as I could. No way I'd sink that much money into a parts unit.


I don't want to fix the engine. I want to swap in a donor from a wreck.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't know what the market is for wrecked trucks but that would be about the only possibility I see to make it work.

Find EXACTLY what you want that is wrecked. Swap engine and bed onto your unit..

Now the problem is finding the wrecked truck...


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I would rather work on this for the money!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

https://springfield.craigslist.org/hvd/5525999514.html

Here's the link


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty Close, but I want an allison auto.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I don't want to fix the engine. I want to swap in a donor from a wreck.


If you haven't already, I'd call someone about a price on a used Cat. The salvage yard at Holidaysburg is good. (http://www.awusedtrucks.com) I wouldn't wait for a wreck unless you're feeling extremely lucky or have a buddy with connections. The bed you might be able to find on an old fencerow truck. That's usually the cheapest way to buy a dump bed, with an old f750 or something still attached.

That said, I'd still play hardball with the Topkick owner. His ad has been up for two months.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Looky here looky here!!!

https://seks.craigslist.org/hvo/5552346190.html


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I don't want to fix the engine. I want to swap in a donor from a wreck.


Are YOU swapping, or opening your checkbook and paying someone else to?

If you have zero labor cost, fixing a can of worms could work. Maybe. If you have LOTS of FREE time.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Around here $1000. Just watched an '87 IH tandem semi tractor with two line wet kit, decent tires, day cab, started and ran fine, 9 speed fuller, 855 Cummins sell for $2400 on an auction. Wish I would have bought it. Cab was rough on the inside but would have been great to haul turkey poo with a dump trailer.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

I think 8350 has the best idea, look for a running and driving box truck or similar. Lift axles sell for cheap, and are easy to install. Same with the PTO, easy job to put one on. Those are the two cheapest mods, so I would find a good running truck with the right length frame and an Allison, and you can add the axle and hydro. Plus, you can use it without the lift axle or pto, even if it is not ideal, but it is a yard ornament without an engine.

Plus, if you are going to put the time and effort into building a nice truck, I personally would not put that effort into a top kick. A little freightliner or international is a more comfortable ride, and IMHO, a better looking one than the Chevys and fords based off pickup cabs. I would even lean towards a Louisville ford over the topkick.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a huge truck salvage yard near me and a donor truck shouldnt be a problem. Neither is a bed.

I like an auto. Easy to drive and better traction on soft ground.

I like an air lift axle. Drove plenty of tandems & tri's... dont want a truck that heavy on my fields. An air lift allows you to bobtail on 6 tires, then when you want more GVWR, you set it down and its fairly close to a tandem in GVWR.

Wouldnt rule out a tandem, just rather have a single with cheater.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> Looky here looky here!!!
> 
> https://seks.craigslist.org/hvo/5552346190.html


Not bad, but will need a lot of work to remove body, lengthen frame and install dump bed. I'd be over 20K


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Instead of the 2 speed rear, I'd prefer the diff lock. I see that truck has the doors in the hood - what used to be on this thing? Many times whatever prevented the hood from opening also made the truck rusty. That said, I'd run away from this thing. Whether it be a topkick or a little Ford, you're always going to be constrained by the fact that it's a pickup cab, and many times the engineering wasn't so great. And it's a '91...... That's 25 years old! A lot of bad moments could have happened to that thing in that time. I think they'd have to pay me to take it.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the small hood doors were a snowplow truck thing or a truck that had a front PTO making the hood challenging to open.
I like top kicks
Cab is not a pickup cab. Ford and Dodge was the ones that shoe horned a F-250 cab and dash on a medium chassis. Top Kick cab and dash was different from pickup. 
Well, concensus say no, so I guess I will walk, but I really want a long wheelbase automatic with air lift for hay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Auto Tranny and low miles,but a older truck.

http://marshall.craigslist.org/grd/5560206986.html

Oooops its a gasser.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/hvo/5557713817.html

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/hvo/5559207040.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Need a lot more payload, air brakes, auto.

A 26' non CDL non air braked box truck with a manual transmission isn't like the 44,000 GVWR air braked auto chassis in the OP
But thanks for the links!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Wilcox Truck Sales Lowell Arkansas
I don't know how to post links off the website, so I just took screenshots. It Has got a Cummins engine which is a plus in my opinion.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

You can find almost any truck at Truckpaper.com


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this. Like it a lot. Not an automatic though.

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/1998-Ford-Lt8501--117382514

Aeromax cab!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

All wheels pulling....now, you're on to something. No more welfare-axles dragging the system down!!

73, Mark


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We can see it needs a paint job. How long were they built - a year and a half, maybe. I wonder how many parts from the Sterling line would swap over? Don't get me wrong, I like the Ford heavy trucks (I have 5 of them), but the line has been defunct for nearly 20 years, and parts are getting harder to find, a guy has the keep that in the back of his mind when buying.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I think the Sterling/Ford stuff swaps over pretty good and lets face it, everything else is probably Fabco, Rockwell, MH, Cummins, Eaton-Fuller, so I'm not too concerned. We have a dozen big truck yards in the Philly area.

I'm hoping it'll take at least a 25' flatbed 30' would be great.

Gonna keep looking for an auto if this one doesnt fit perfect. Need to get that price down about 3-5K, too.


----------

